# Tiffany was groomed today



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

So I thought I'd post some pictures of her (before she dives face first into her food or water bowl). Again! :biggrin: 




























Here hair is looking fuller and she is much more spry now than when she came to us. She has actually played a little with Peg and I, so this old girl is doing pretty well.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She looks great!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks great!

Did you ever get all her bloodwork back?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tiffany you look cute :wub: I love her haircut, now ol' girl go back to your eating


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Shes beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking good Tiffany :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cutie!

How's she doing?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tiffany sure looks good for an old gal....

Is Deb jealous? That's right up her alley!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, Tiffany looks great~~~~I know you are so thrilled to have her!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a sweet old girl - she looks great! (Wouldn't it be nice if they didn't have to eat for a week after they're bathed? :bysmilie: )


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She is smiling :wub: :wub: SO CUTE


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Look at that beautiful face!! :wub: She looks so happy. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Tiffany looks great! :wub: What a sweet old gal!!!


----------



## Briasmom (Sep 4, 2008)

Tiffany looks so cute. I look foward to getting my Bria groomed next week so I can take pictures of her.


----------

